# The Devil Bat diorama



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been working on some of the extras for a diorama I'm building around COPP's conversion kit of the 1940 film, "The Devil Bat", starring Bela Lugosi. One of the things I'm building for the dio is a bookcase. However, if you have a bookcase, you have to have books...so here's what I'm doing...
First I bought some book shaped wooden blocks that range in size from 1 inch to about 1 1/2 inches tall...


















Then I primed them with Gesso, textured them with varnish, ModgePodge, stippling brushes and sponges. After that, I painted them and embellished them with gold, brass, and silver liquid leaf...


































More to come...

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Way cool!

I needed to do the same thing for my "Cat and the Canary" dio, but I needed so many books that it would have been prohibitive to purchase separate wooden books (I think it would've come to about $250). I ended up carving sets of books out of balsafoam:










Keep us posted - I really want to see your work in progress!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wife used some of those shaped ones at first, but when she did her book store dollhouse room, she just cut some wood blocks to shape herself:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room032.html


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> Way cool!
> 
> I needed to do the same thing for my "Cat and the Canary" dio, but I needed so many books that it would have been prohibitive to purchase separate wooden books (I think it would've come to about $250). I ended up carving sets of books out of balsafoam:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim-WOW! I thought _I_ had it bad! That's a ton of tiny books! You did this beautifully, though...and I really like the bookshelves, too!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

John P said:


> My wife used some of those shaped ones at first, but when she did her book store dollhouse room, she just cut some wood blocks to shape herself:
> http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room032.html


Positively AWESOME work, John! Your wife did incredible work, here!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

You went the right route for a smaller number of books, Ben. Like I said, the cost was prohibitive.

Again, post WIP photos! I _love_ that awful "Devil Bat" movie!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a bookcase for the dio...and thought I would share a WIP picture. I've never attempted anything like this...and in this case, it shows. The part I'm least happy about is the how you can see what a sloppy job I did with the gluing. I think that with any luck, I'll be able to obfuscate it with the books and other accessories that go with it.



We'll see how it goes...

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

It looks good to me! You really don't have to reinforce the sides to the back with those small vertical posts - this stuff doesn't weigh much and will probably stay together just with wood glue.

Additionally, the books will cover up the back, so don't worry about it.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice work on the books .don't sweat the bookcase,the books will be the centre of attraction. look forward to more updates.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought this wooden radio model that has a late 1930's-early 1940's look to it for the Devil Bat dio I'm working on...I am customizing it and modifying it so that the "dial" will be lit from the inside.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Too cool! Get to work!!!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Some interesting ideas and fine work! Look forward to watching your progress!

Rob


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas...I appreciate the encouragement. More to come next week. I'm leaving to sit with my granddaughter Wednesday through the weekend, and she and I will be working on the GIANT INSECT kit that she wanted. That will be her first model, so this should be fun.

Thank

Ben


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow!..Simply...Wow!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks MadCap!

Some of the glassware that's going into "The Devil Bat" diorama. For the fluids, I've used clear resin with transparent dyes, glass stain, and even some glow in the dark/black light reactive paints.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice bottles!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Love the little details!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent work on the glassware!

Rob


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas!

Here's some pictures of the completed bookcase and radio that I customized to light up. The only thing I'm not done with on the bookcase is those big glass bottles at the bottom....I'm not sure what to put in them...more colored fluid? Any suggestions









Thanks

Ben


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

THIS IS TURNING INTO THE COOLEST THING EVER. Seriously----this thing is gonna be mind blowing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much, Anton! However, you've given me an awful lot to live up to.
 LOL

Thanks again

Ben


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

A fine powder such as baking soda or maybe a finely ground spice would look different in the bottle. It is coming along really good.:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent, Mr. Renfield - excellent!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas!

I got the foam cut for the base of "The Devil Bat" diorama. Final internal dimensions-24 inches wide X 14 inches deep X 14 inches tall.










Bens


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow! You're gonna need a bigger boat!

Do you actually have the Lugosi figure yet?


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> Wow! You're gonna need a bigger boat!
> 
> Do you actually have the Lugosi figure yet?


There's a Lugosi figure?

O.K....just kidding....yes I'm using the Jekyll/Hyde Devil Bat conversion kit from COPP. I've pretty much sold myself on using the head with goggles.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Does the kit come with two heads?


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Spockr said:


> Does the kit come with two heads?


Yes, one with goggles and one with out. Nice options I think!

Rob


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to see a picture of the kit. Do you have a link?

Also, the work on this is awesome! I'm hoping to see your Lugosi in here soon! 

What are you going to use for The Devil Bat? That big bat from the old Aurora/Polar Lights Monster Scenes set?


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Never tried a link here before, try this.................

http://theclubhouse1.net/museum/copp.htm#Devil_Bat


Should bring up the Devil Bat conversion kit. I have one on order.

Rob


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Those heads are pretty awesome. They must have bought a bunch from Posthumous Productions because I have a few of them. 

One thing that was scary was that when you "Mouse Over" the model, it "Creeps Up" on you as an "Enlargement" feature. When I clicked the link, the mouse was on "The Tingler"...and it creeped up on me!


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Make sure on his table you add a bottle of shaving lotion that secretly contains the "foooorrrr-moooo-laaah". The strange Oriental fragrance that sends the Devil bat out to lunch and into a frenzy,lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Anton Phibes said:


> Make sure on his table you add a bottle of shaving lotion that secretly contains the "foooorrrr-moooo-laaah". The strange Oriental fragrance that sends the Devil bat out to lunch and into a frenzy,lol.:thumbsup:


Funny you should say....I'be been scouring the hobby stores, online, and all the miniature sites and shops for that very thing....haven't found it yet, though...but it's OK....I'm retired and I got nothing but time. :thumbsup:

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

If you're really into "The Devil Bat", Kino is releasing a restored version on both bluray and dvd.

http://www.kinolorber.com/video.php?id=1477

Their recent "White Zombie" DVD is remarkable....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very cool! Coming along nicely but where did you find the bottles? I need a million of them. I'm actually working on a devil bat in 1/13 scale that I'm thinking of including in my new "Deluxe Doctors Den" kit for the "Sceners" line and sure could use a boatload of those bottles!
Cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Hunch said:


> Very cool! Coming along nicely but where did you find the bottles? I need a million of them. I'm actually working on a devil bat in 1/13 scale that I'm thinking of including in my new "Deluxe Doctors Den" kit for the "Sceners" line and sure could use a boatload of those bottles!
> Cant wait to see this finished!


Thanks, Hunch!

The bottle came from Hobby Lobby, eBay, and a few came from S and P miniatures. I'm anxious to see the new kit.

Ben


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

septimuspretori said:


> Thanks, Hunch!
> 
> The bottle came from Hobby Lobby, eBay, and a few came from S and P miniatures. I'm anxious to see the new kit.
> 
> Ben


Thanks for the heads up on the bottles Ben.

Yeah, I completely resculpted the original "Den" to make more room for goodies and added a door and such. Almost done with the prototype! Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

This project and all of my others will have to be put on indefinite hold. I have to move again...and right soon.

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

septimuspretori said:


> This project and all of my others will have to be put on indefinite hold. I have to move again...and right soon.
> 
> Ben


Sorry to hear that. I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing detailing! Makes any model kit come to life!!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

septimuspretori said:


> This project and all of my others will have to be put on indefinite hold. I have to move again...and right soon.
> 
> Ben


Hope the move goes smoothly, and look forward to your return on this project. I am interested to see your take on this. I have this one waiting in the wings until I advance some skills to do it justice as you are doing! 

Rob


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Mitchellmania said:


> Amazing detailing! Makes any model kit come to life!!



Thanks Mitch!

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

RobP. said:


> Hope the move goes smoothly, and look forward to your return on this project. I am interested to see your take on this. I have this one waiting in the wings until I advance some skills to do it justice as you are doing!
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob!

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope things turn out well for you.


Thanks Tim...update below

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

septimuspretori said:


> This project and all of my others will have to be put on indefinite hold. I have to move again...and right soon.
> 
> Ben


 I may have jumped the gun on this...if those around me don't figure out what everybody's doing, then I'M going to figure out what I'M doing!

And then there'll be trouble! LOL

Ben


----------

